# problems with ipw2200 or where the problem lies...

## warrior

Hi to all!

So, playground consist of two ASUS laptops: M6Ne and W1S. The first one is running Gentoo linux but second is other distribution with precompiled packages. Both of them has the same wireless network card. 

```
0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
```

ipw2200 driver is working good on both laptops when WPA is not used. In case WPA is used, wpa_supplicant is working on W1S lapiop but don't on M6Ne with Gentoo. See my former post at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-294977.html

wpa_supplicant was compiled by hands on both laptops with the same .config file. All versions (0.3.6, 0.3.7 and newest 0.3.8) were tested. All of them are working on W1S with ipw2200 driver, but no one on M6Ne with ipw2200. Firmware files are the same on both laptops.

At last, I've started wpa_supplicant on Gentoo box, but using ndiswrapper instead ipw2200. So, what do we have now: the same driver (compiled from the same sources), the same firmware (unpacked from the same tarball) and working wpa_supplicant on both systems. I suppose this problem in kernel modules. (ipw2200 and others....). Do you remember, wpa_supplicant binary is working with ndiswrapper. So, I guessing may by compilation flags on Gentoo system are the sources of this problem... I used these ones, when compiled...

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -frename-registers -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -s -falign-functions=64 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"
```

So, if you have any thoughts and ideas, please tell me...

P.S. My friend has Gentoo installed on his Toshiba Satellite Pro M30 laptop with 

```
0000:02:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
```

 wireless card and he has the same problem as me with ipw2100 driver. ndiswrapper is working good on his box... Here's his CFLAGS...

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -mmmx -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays"
```

Thanx...

----------

